# Exo Terra Enclosure



## Jay (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello Avid Mantis Friends!

What dimensions do you think this Exo Terra Habitat is? It looks pretty large. It may be too big for my purposes. Thinking about using it for subadult/adult communal varieties (one species at a time of course).


----------



## Seal36 (Dec 18, 2014)

That looks like the exo terra mini which is 30cm deep and wide and 45cm high from Tom


----------



## Jay (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Seal36. The dimensions you mentioned would be perfect, though it looks a little taller than 18". I wouldn't be asking if the person selling it responded more often.

If that is an Exo Terra mini, then mini can mean pretty big for the smaller mantis varieties. Hopefully the seller responds soon.


----------



## Seal36 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm almost positive that that the mini size because the next size up is the small and that's 45cm deep and wide and 60cm high and I'm pretty sure that it's not that big or it looks that way from the pictures


----------



## JonRich (Dec 26, 2014)

This is a 18"x18"x24" ExoTerra for sure . I really like the dimensions of this tank . I have a few. Might be a bit large for mantis . But would make a nice display tank .


----------



## czlu (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmm I've heard of those. Anyone know what's an ideal size for a larger species?


----------

